# Elastomeric Cool Roofing Systems Cost Per Sq? How Much You Guys Charging



## chrisp87

Just wanted to get some input. How much you guys charging for asphalt emulsion applied at a rate of 6-8 gallons per sq with polyesther and top coated with white coating 3 gallons per sq for commercial. I have heard many costs per sq just want to stay competitive ??


----------



## BrandRoof

I've been trying to figure that out myself, I've only sold a few elastomeric jobs this year but have bid many more than that. Take your material, labor and o&p and then get a bid tab on it from the customer and see what the market price is from that.


----------



## chrisp87

Matrial and labor I can do them for $125 per sq depending on the project I can usually add between $75 up to $100 profit per sq and still stay competive with the competition. I am kinda curious how some of these higher volume companies get there commercial leads and leads for large coating projects


----------



## Grumpy

$125 a square? Really. I call BS. 

I can do a TPO over lay for cheaper than a properly installed elastomeric system, NOT counting proper prep work and core cuts or IR scan. 


$125 is going out of business rate, not going rate. Ridiculous. Let's do the math! At $150 a 5 gallon bucket and 3 gallons per square average you're talking $90 A SQUARE just for the coating product. This doesn't include any fabric reinforcement or mastics either. But let's just leave those out, even though they should NEVER EVER be left out. This also assumes youa re not marking up your product, which would be dumb not to! 

Now let's talk labor. A 3 man crew can do 80 squares a day, pour spread roll. If you are spraying you may be able to bump that up to 100 squares a day. But don't forget you need to do at least 2 coats, so if you really think about it that 100 squares a day is really 50 squares a day because it'll take you 2 days to do 100 squares! So by my math 3 men x 8 hours x $80 per hour = $1920 per day billable. / 50 squares = $38 a square. 

Already bare bones minimum we are at $128 and that assumes you're spraying, doesn't include prep work which on the same 100 square job would add AT LEAST a day, and doesn't add the mastics and fabrics necessary to do a proper job. So $125 a square? Impossible. Prove me wrong.


----------



## chrisp87

$125 per sq material and labor that doesn't include any profit. My 4 man crew will cover 90-100 sq easy in 2 days now let talk numbers. I can purchase a 275 gallon tote of elastomeric roof coating through my supplier for $2500 no BS I just purchased about 900 gallons for a apartment building job I did about 3 monthes ago so that's only about $30 per sq just for coating (and yes it's a name brand product) so let's talk more numbers lets say I am looking at about $75 per sq on material. Mastic coating emulsion and polyesther fabric and I pay my guys $50 bucks per sq that my crew made about $5000 for 2 days work or about $1250 per day per guy and I spent about $7500 on material. So it sounds to me like you need to check your numbers. Because on 90sq of roofing at $225 per sq I just made about $9000 profit in 2 days


----------



## Grumpy

No Sir. My numbers are accurate. My numbers are all right there. Point out the line item where my math went wrong, because I don't see it. 

So you are installing some CHEAP "name brand" acrylic elastomeric.


----------



## johnmeto

Take your material, work and o&p and afterward get an offer tab on it from the client and see what the business sector cost is from that.


----------



## keepdry

*too many variables involved*



Grumpy said:


> No Sir. My numbers are accurate. My numbers are all right there. Point out the line item where my math went wrong, because I don't see it.
> 
> So you are installing some CHEAP "name brand" acrylic elastomeric.


I'm with you Grumpy.:thumbup1: I'm Grumpy myself when it comes to dealing with amateur competition.
There are so many variables involved in the preparation and installation it would vary greatly. I have been dealing with emulsions, acrylics,Silicone Systems for decades, besides the old favorites. Dealing with Mfg guarantees and specs also vary.
Unless he is one of the guys who picks up illegals on the corner and uses retail store junk, there is no way his price structure would work.


----------



## reroofing

Roof coatings are like any other product....there is a wide spectrum of types and "quality" of coatings available in the marketplace. I have always been of the opinion....especially in northern climates where temperature swings are vast....that if you want a "high quality" coating that is a true "waterproofer" in nature and not just aesthetic....your going to be somewhere north of $3.25-$3.75+ per SF to prep the roof and apply the coating system as specified.....and at that point you might as well recover with a real membrane roof system with a real NDL warranty. In other words....IMO....roof coatings have there place in the market as an option to extend the life of an already well performing roof system....reflect UV....extend the life etc. But once you are at the point where your roof needs a real waterproofing fix.....a real membrane roof is going to provide you with the best longterm solution.


----------



## keepdry

*Not possible in many cases*

The coatings(top of the line Silicone Systems) come into play when a tear off is your other
option. The cost of a Renewable and Sustainable System is a lot less than a tear off and replacement. 
Unless a structural engineer is signing off on the Load capacity, you cannot install a third layer or third roof membrane system,legally.:no:
I know my systems are superior to epdm, tpo and modified, because they are seamless, withstand ponded water , renewable and sustainable for decade after decade.
The cost for a tear off and replacement of a multiple layered roof can run up to $20 per sq easy. This makes the cost of a High Quality Silicone System quite attractive at a third of the price of the tear off.


----------

